

MIT Shock Absorbers Harness Speed Bump Energy For Better Fuel Economy, Developed By Undergrads - tsally
http://i.gizmodo.com/5151447/mit-shock-absorbers-harness-speed-bump-energy-for-better-fuel-economy

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=476391>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=476024>

